# VW Karmann Colorado



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

hi - new to this Forum but does anyone own/ has owned a Karmann Colerado VW t4 2.5 TDi ? I will be very grateful for any information on this motorhome as we are thinking of buying one in Germany.
Looking forward to some feedback, as I know there are alot of people on here with a wealth of knowledge & experience.
Thanks
Lorraine


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

Any Information on the build or chassis would be greatly appreciated. 
were off to germany at the beginning of june and as this will be our first motorhome we would like as much info as poss from all you knowledgeable .people.

TIA 

lorraine


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Oooh, that is a lovely compact motorhome. It's on my wish list. Very few RHD ones exist.

I don't know much about the habitation side. 

The T4 2.5 tdi is a nice drive. If it needs any work make sure you get it done in Germany because that can be cheaper than in the UK.

How old is this one? What mileage? The biggest item to watch out for is the cambelt change. Not certain, but I believe it should be changed at 5 years or 120K whichever comes first. New tensioners and water pump should be fitted at the same time. The cost at a UK VW service centre could be as high as £550 so shop around. 

Brakes and exhaust need checking too because these are also not cheap.

Full VW service history essential. Temp gauge needle should stay vertical at @90c. Further to the right could be an overheating issue. 

Tyres may look OK treadwise but check the date of manufacture. This is a numeric code on the sidewalls - week number then year. The tyres may be older than the van and in need of replacement.

Good luck.

SD


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks for that speedy. it does look a nice van. its a late 2002 model having done 60k kilometres. i owner full history.

i do want more info if anyone can help.

lorraine


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

I have only seen a couple of these (LHD, not in England) and I was impressed. Looked as though they could match an Autosleeper Clubman or Gatcombe, which are also very good versions on the type 4. Maybe I'm biased in that I have two Karmans: an original Beetle cabrio and a Corrado Vr6.
Brian


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks for replying Medallionman. i,m hoping that we can get some more
info from others here.
we,re even willing to pay our ten pounds if it gets us some more info!!
so what are you all waiting for?

pete & lorraine


----------



## 112854 (May 31, 2008)

Hi own a colorado and have done for the last three years build quailty is superb and i love van to bits but i am now upgrading to a T5 colorado (once you have owned a karmann you will struggle to settle for anything less) so mine is for sale if you are interested,its a 98 with 38,000 miles and is in perfect condition i impoted it my self in 2005 ,has air con ,abs cruise control ,heki sky light ,and more if you are interseted let me know


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

mazz321,

is the motorhome still for sale, as we are interested.

can you get in touch asap.

thanks

pete&lorraine


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

Just to keep you all updated, we did indeed buy the Karmann Colorado below. 
We,ve had it for about four months and its been all that we wanted and more.
As our first motorhome i think we made a great choice and so far we have had many a weekend away in it and have just returned from 10 days in 
cornwall. This trip was so good that we have decided that we will be going back their for 7 days over the new year (cant wait).
Anyway i would like to thank you all for the information that we have gleaned
from this very informative site.

Safe journey,s all.

lorraine & pete


----------



## 121470 (Mar 17, 2009)

Elegancia said:


> Just to keep you all updated, we did indeed buy the Karmann Colorado below.
> We,ve had it for about four months and its been all that we wanted and more.
> As our first motorhome i think we made a great choice and so far we have had many a weekend away in it and have just returned from 10 days in
> cornwall. This trip was so good that we have decided that we will be going back their for 7 days over the new year (cant wait).
> ...


Happy your also happy with same karmann as I own.
Contact me on my email address, <EMAIL DETAILS REMOVED BY MODERATORS> may have some interesting details for you.

MODERATOR NOTE:
Hi, we'd much rather you shared the interesting details with the forum rather than by private Email. Posting your Email address in open forum may result in unwelcome spam Email.


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

I know this link has been published before but it is a good insight to just how good this van is.


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

*VW TD4 Karmann Colorado - reluctant sale*

Having owned my Karmann for almost 4 years - it's now time to part with her. Circumstances have change and I'm not using her as much as I once did.

I can't imagine owning a better van, size, reliability, quality, layout and looks. This van had everything I could ask for.

Does everyone get this attached to a van?

Anyway, I will advertise details on here if anyone shows some interest.

Lorraine


----------



## redhondavfr (Mar 6, 2012)

Lorraine is your Karmann still for sale can you give me some details ie where are you how much mileage so on.

Thanks

Mick


----------



## Elegancia (Apr 23, 2008)

*VW TD4 Karmann Colorado*

hi Mick
yes, I've just posted a classified ad here on Motorhome Facts, under ADS, Coachbuilt. I've got the internal photos,but haven;t worked out how to resize and upload them yet. 
I'm in East sussex, Laughton. My contact details are on the ad, so if you are interested - sent me your email address and I can send photos. The interior is in tip top condition.

Mileage 45000 / 76500 KM

hope this answers your initial questions

best regards
Lorraine


----------

